# SPAM union president charges.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*FBI arrests former Massachusetts police union president, lobbyist in alleged kickback scheme*

Anne Lynch, a 68-year-old prominent state lobbyist, are charged with federal conspiracy, wire fraud and obstruction charges. The FBI arrested them separately at their Massachusetts homes between 6 a.m. and 7 a.m. The charges carry a maximum sentence of 20 years in prison.

"Entrusted with representing the interests of Massachusetts state police, troopers and sergeants, Pullman with Lynch's help betrayed that trust to line his own pockets with association funds," U.S. Attorney for the District of Massachusetts Andrew Lelling said at a news conference announcing the charges.

"In fact, since the union's primary source of income is the dues of its members, Pullman essentially took money from the pockets of fellow state police."

Pullman and Lynch are scheduled to appear in Boston federal court Wednesday afternoon.

In all, Pullman is accused of defrauding the State Police Association of Massachusetts and its more than 1,500 members of approximately $75,000 for his personal benefit. Allegations, which span from 2012 to 2018, are detailed in a criminal complaint filed against the two defendants:


After securing a $22 million settlement in a lawsuit between the police union and state of Massachusetts, federal prosecutors say Pullman ensured Lynch was overcompensated to the tune of $35,000 in total compensation. In exchange, Pullman received a $20,000 kickback from Lynch.
In 2014 and 2015, Pullman and Lynch worked to defraud unnamed two companies that were seeking to receive contracts from the state, according to prosecutors. They say Pullman "pressured" the companies to hire Lynch as its lobbyist. In return, they say Lynch paid Pullman two $5,000 kickbacks. 
Pullman is also accused of using the union's debt card to pay for $9,000 on flowers for family and friends, $8,000 on restaurant expenses and thousands more on travel including the Miami trip, which involved a $2,113 stay at the Palms Hotel in Miami Beach. Prosecutors say Pullman also encouraged members of the union's board to file false expense reports.
Lelling said Pullman and Lynch took steps to obstruct the investigation of federal authorities when they became aware of it. The complaint alleges the two defendants tried to manipulate financial records and that Lynch lied in interviews with law enforcement.

Lynch's firm, Lynch Associates, has made nearly $1 million in legal fees paid by the union since 2008, according to federal authorities.

The arrests come as the Massachusetts State Police department has been embroiled in a scandal about overtime pay that has led to charges against seven former and current troopers.

"I realize it has been a rough few years for the rank-and-file of the Massachusetts state police," Lelling said."This kind of corruption just adds to their burden."

Pullman, first hired by the Massachusetts state police in 1987, became the union's president in 2012 but resigned last September amid an FBI investigation into possible illegal reimbursement of political donations made by union members.

Joseph Bonavolanta, special agent in charge of the FBI's Boston Field Division, said the initial investigation expanded in July into a "wide-ranging review of other allegations and malfeasance."

That's when, he said, the FBI started looking specifically into the actions of Pullman and Lynch. He said the investigation involved dozens of interviews and looking through hundreds of documents.

"Simply put, both Pullman and Lynch were being paid to look out for the best interests of union members, but instead they were only looking out for themselves," Bonavolanta said.

He said the charges show a "rigged system" for companies seeking to do business with the state, and he accused Pullman of leading the union "like a criminal enterprise" and running it as an "old-school mob boss." (I believe the term you are looking for is RICO)

"Both Pullman and Lynch lied, cheated and tried to obstruct our investigation at the expense of those hard-working troopers and taxpayers," Bonavolanta said. "Their actions were without a doubt disgraceful, underhanded and fueled by sheer greed."

*Former State Police union head, lobbyist arrested on conspiracy and obstruction charges*
*Feds allege lavish meals, gifts on union dime*








(111517 - Boston, MA) Dana Pullman, president of the State Police Association of Massachusetts held an informal press conference after Governor Baker named Kerry Gilpin as the new Superintendent and Colonel of the Massachusetts State Police on Wednesday, November 15, 2017. Staff photo by Arthur Pollock
By ANDREW MARTINEZ | [email protected] and MARY MARKOS | [email protected] |
PUBLISHED: August 21, 2019 at 8:18 am | UPDATED: August 21, 2019 at 12:09 pm
The former head of the state police union used the association's debit card to fund his own high-end meals, thousands of dollars worth of gifts, a fully-loaded SUV and getaways to New York and Florida with a woman with who he was having an affair with, federal investigators said Wednesday.

Dana Pullman, who retired as president of the State Police Association of Massachusetts in 2018, was arrested at his Worcester home Wednesday morning on fraud and obstruction of justice charges. Anne Lynch, the union's former lobbyist, was also arrested on fraud and obstruction of justice charges at her home in Hull.

"Since the union's primary source of income is the dues of its members, Pullman essentially took money from the pockets of fellow state police," U.S. Attorney Andrew Lelling said in a press conference Wednesday.

Pullman, a 31-year veteran of the state police who was president of SPAM between 2012 and 2018, used a SPAM debit card for personal spending between January 2014 and August 2018, a criminal complaint states.

He is accused of spending $9,300 in flowers and gifts for family, friends and a woman he was having an affair with, and $8,000 in meals with his family and also the woman at Boston-area restaurants. The complaint also cites $4,000 in spending related to trips, including a $468 lunch with the woman at a New York restaurant including $150 for caviar, and a $2,113 Miami Beach hotel getaway.

Pullman is also alleged to have leased a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban valued at $75,760 with a $21,371 down payment with approval or knowledge by SPAM's Executive Board.

"As president of SPAM, we believe Pullman wielded the union like a criminal enterprise, running it like an old-school mob boss," FBI agent Joseph Bonavolonta said.

Lynch, who owned and later worked for the lobbying firm which represented SPAM, is accused of paying a $20,000 bribe to Pullman in 2014 from money related to a $22 million settlement to SPAM from the state police in a 2005 grievance over working scheduled days-off payments.

The state police, in a statement issued by spokesman David Procopio, said "The conduct as alleged in the criminal complaint represents serious offenses and violates the ideals and values of the Massachusetts State Police."

Procopio said the department has cooperated with federal investigators and will continue to do so.

Lynch is also accused of paying two separate $5,000 bribes to Pullman for his efforts to direct two companies to use Lynch's lobbying firm.

As grand jury subpoenas for SPAM records were issued in September 2018, Pullman is accused of suggesting to SPAM's treasurer they falsely tell federal investigators of a policy to destroy reimbursement records after one year. Pullman resigned from his position in SPAM that month.

Lynch is also accused of lying to federal investigators about payments to Pullman when they interviewed her at her home last October.

Both Pullman and Lynch are scheduled to make an initial appearance in U.S. District Court at 1 p.m. Wednesday before Magistrate judge Jennifer Boal.

#BREAKING former President and lobbyist for the State Police Association of Massachusetts arrested on conspiracy and obstruction charges. USA #Lelling to host press conference at 10am. @FBIBoston@IRSnews


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Gee, just shocked I tell ya! A Massachusetts Union official stealing???

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Its never ending for the MSP...


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know what it is about union officials stealing. it seems to happen everywhere.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Edmizer1 said:


> I don't know what it is about union officials stealing. it seems to happen everywhere.


Greed, power, and access to money.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Union officials, dept lawyers, tomato, tomah-to...


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

So they finally arrested that fat fuck


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

TheSnowman said:


> So they finally arrested that fat fuck




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that 99.9% of the members on the MSP are great guy/gals cops! doing the right thing. But then some douchebags has to shit all over that.

Story Credit: Turtleboy Sports.
State Police Are Paying For Gravy Dumpster Former Union Boss Dana Pullman's Legal Fees After He Stole Their Union Dues And Spent It On His Mistress, New Union Boss Calls Out E-Board Members For Allowing It

Mass State Police Union President Calls Out 7 Executive Board Members For Voting To Pay Dana Pullman's Million Dollar Legal Bills After He Stole Union Dues And Spent It On His Mistress
Disgraced former State Police Association of Massachusetts (MSP's union) was arrested by the feds last month after a lengthy investigation into corruption:

The FBI said its investigation revealed that from at least 2012 and continuing until Pullman's resignation as union president in September 2018, Pullman, Lynch and others "were involved in a scheme and a conspiracy to defraud the union membership through fraud and deceit, including Pullman's receipt of illegal bribes and kickbacks from Lynch and the lobbying firm." The investigation also found that Pullman, Lynch and others were involved in a scheme and a conspiracy to defraud two companies seeking to do business with the state of money and property.

While serving as union president, the FBI said Pullman "frequently embezzled and misused" union funds for his own personal use through a union debit card, frequent union expense reimbursement checks and by circumventing the role of the union's governing board.

"As president of SPAM, we believe Pullman wielded a union like a criminal enterprise, running it like an old school mob boss to steal tens of thousands of dollars from the union," said Joseph Bonavolonta, FBI Special Agent in Charge of the Boston office.

He allegedly used the union credit card to pay for meals, flowers, travel and gifts for an individual he was having a romantic relationship with, including $4,400 in flowers and gifts and $8,000 in personal meals in the Boston area. Pullman also allegedly spent $468 - including $150 on caviar alone - on a lunch at Marea, a Michelin Star restaurant in New York City, that he falsely claimed was a National Trooper Coalition meeting. Other expenses charged to the union included a $3,000 trip to Miami, including a stay at the Palms Hotel, $2,000 in iTunes charges, $40,000 in expense reimbursement checks and the lease of a 2017 Chevrolet Suburban valued at $75,760.

We'd been getting tips from people for quite some time to investigate Pullman, but we lack the resources the FBI has, so sadly that wasn't possible. However, spending $2,000 on iTunes when music is free everywhere tells me that this guy isn't exactly the smartest criminal. He also lives in Worcester and looks like every guy who's ever live in Worcester ever, so I'm not sure who he was trying to fool when he spent $468 on a caviar lunch. Oh wait, that was mistress. The things people will do for tail defies all logic and reason.
Credit where credit is due - Mark Lynch is a good cop who is clearly trying to restore the public's faith in the MSP after a really bad two years of public scandals.

He knows that people like Dan Risteen, Richard McKeon, Francis Hughes, all the people involved in hiring Leigha Genduso and covering up the arrest report for Alli Bibaud, and all the troopers who defrauded the taxpayers out of overtime pay, have given the public the impression that the MSP has corruption oozing out of its pores. He knows that continuing to vote to fund this criminal's legal fees when they don't have to will only further validate to the public that nothing has changed. And he's trying hard to change that.

I don't know who the seven people on the E-board who voted to spend member's union dues on Pullman's attorneys are, because the letter was sent from a burner account that doesn't get return emails, but here's the list of what appears to be the E-Board.








If any trooper would like to let us know who they are, they deserve to be called out as well.

Just a reminder to the rank and file - Dana Pullman isn't real police. He hasn't been in years. He's a criminal who saw an opportunity to steal your money, and if you vote to give him more of your money then you're basically the jilted lover who looked the other way when they found out he was having an affair. More importantly voting yes only further convinces the public that the MSP hasn't been reformed at all.

If I were trooper and I found out my union dues were going to this slob so that he could impress a strange woman, I'd be furious. If anyone's going to spend my money on a mistress it's gonna be me, or the guy who's sleeping with my wife.

Yet according to a letter that new union boss Mark Lynch sent out to troopers (which was then forwarded to Turtleboy), the union has paid over $900,000 in legal fees for Pullman already, AND 7 of the 12 members of the SPAM executive board agreed to OK that.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a heads up with Turtleboy. Idk how it affects mobile, but I got a redirect early this morning while I was in the middle of reading a blog on the website. I haven't tried it since so it could be ok by now.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Another heads up with turtleboy - they make assumptions they know nothing about. 
"Troop union rep " doesn't necessarily equal "E board".
But that doesn't stop him from smearing their names. 
TB gets a LOT wrong and never corrects nor apologizes.


----------

